# Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!



## Carphunter-SL (23. November 2010)

Schönen Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe vor mir nächstes Jahr eine Taucherbrille zu zulegen, wollte aber nich so ein 0815 Model haben, da ich ja doch ordentlich was sehen will.

Kann mir einer von euch ein Model empfehlen? Wieviel sollte man für so eine Brille investieren? Also das es nich zu übertrieben ist, aber auch halt nich wie oben schon gesagt ne 0815 Brille.

Ich selbst hatte mir so ne Gerenze bis 50€ gesetzt... Da ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung auf dem Gebiet habe weiß ich eben nich ob das zu wenig oder zu viel ist...


Na ja genug geschrieben, ich hoffe das mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann.



MfG und DANKE schonmal im vorraus


Sascha #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Mares X-Vision; die setze ich seit drei Jahren fürs Gerätetauchen ein. Allerdings würde ich empfehlen das Du ein Tauchcenter aufsuchst und dort einige Masken probierst. Dazu einfach die Maske ohne Kopfband aufs Gesicht aufsetzen, leicht anpressen und durch die Nase einatmen. Wenn Du sie so _ans Gesicht festsaugen_ kannst, passt sie.
Masken bei denen die Nase in der Maske ist, taugen nichts, weil sich durch den Druck unter Wasser das Glas der Maske an die Nase drückt. Masken bei denen die Nase frei ist sind auch unbrauchbar, weil man keinen Druckausgleich machen kann.
Auch arauf achten das sie auch an der Seite Sichtfenster hat, damit der Blickwinkel nicht zu stark eingeschränkt wird. Und man sollte sich an beiden Enden des Kopfbandes straff ziehen können.

Chris'OWSI'tian


----------



## Carphunter-SL (23. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich möchte mir die Uferregion meiner Gewässer, mal aus der Sicht eines Karpfens angucken, um dadurch die Gewässer besser verstehen zu können und eventuell gefundene Spots besser deuten zu können. Bezüglich Schlamm oder Kies, Muscheln oder Schlamm mit Zuckmückenlarven.


----------



## andy12345 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Also mal zurück zum thema so ich brauche auch ne tauchkombo heißt flossen maske und schnorchel so für 30-40 euro 
mfg
andy


----------



## JonasH (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Oh man. Lustiger start in dieses Thema. 
Ich nutze eine no name Taucherbrille (mit Schnorchel hat mich das 20Euro gekostet) 
DIe ist natürlich nichts für lange Einsätze, reicht aber für das einzige Gewässer welches ich "betauchen" darf völlig aus und es ist wirklich faszinierend was man dort alles findet.


----------



## Nitro (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Also,ich versuche mal auf die Frage zu antworten;kann aber nur leider eine 0815 Brille empfehlen.Geh zum nächsten Declaton und hohl dir so ein Taucherset,es langt für dein unterfangen.Da ja dieses Jahr Firma Fox und Konsorten noch keine passende Ausrüstung zur verfügung stellt muss sich ein echter carphunter noch  eben gedulden.   
(zur Not in ein Tauchershop gehen und da richtige Auskunft einhohlen)
da gibt es aber nur Taucherbrillen die auch funzen,aber selten in Oliv oder  Flecktarn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

So, hab den Trööt mal etwas verschlankt und auf die Beiträge reduziert, die sich mit der Fragestellung befassen. 

Natürlich wird so ein rumgetrolle nicht geduldet und sanktioniert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Maske... Es heißt Taucher-MASKE!  

Viel wichtiger als die Marke ist, dass die Maske richtig passt!!! Wenn dir ständig Wasser reinläuft nützt auch die 150,- Euro Maske nichts...
Also ab in den nächsten Tauchladen und anprobieren - die notwendige Beratung bekommst Du dort gratis dazu.


----------



## colognecarp (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Also ab in den nächsten Tauchladen und anprobieren - die notwendige Beratung bekommst Du dort gratis dazu.



Na super, wenn er eine Rute sucht soll er dann ins Angelgeschäft,
für Kosmetik zum Kosmetiker und für eine Brille zum Optiker #t

Vorher ein paar Grundinfos über einen Thread zu bekommen kann schon hilfreich sein. Mich würde es auch Interesieren was gute Taucherbrillen kosten und an welche Modelle man sich halten kann. Kaufen muss ich sie dann ja nicht unbedingt im Netz

|wavey:


----------



## j4ni (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Moin,

auch wenn ich nur nochmal das sage was die andern Taucher schon vor mir gesagt haben: Kauft keine Maske die ihr nicht vorher anprobiert habt. Alles andere ist für die hier geforderten Situationen (und die meisten Sport-Tauchgänge auch) nicht wirklich wichtig. Auch wenn es nen blöder oder langweiliger Tipp ist weil man es nicht über's Netz machen kann...
Ich habe damals ne ganze Weile und etliche Masken gebraucht bis ich die richtige gefunden hatte.
Entscheidend in dem hier geforderten Einsatzfeld ist schlicht und einfach, dass die Maske passt! Und das ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller und von Maske zu Maske einfach grundverschieden. Ende. Den Rest erfüllen eigentlich alle Masken aus dem Tauchbereich und wohl auch die meisten Taucherbrillen aus dem Supermarkt.

Sorry, dass ich nicht helfen konnte 

(Grundinfos: Hinten Gesicht reinstecken, vorne raus kucken  )


----------



## colognecarp (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Masken bei denen die Nase in der Maske ist, taugen nichts, weil sich durch den Druck unter Wasser das Glas der Maske an die Nase drückt. Masken bei denen die Nase frei ist sind auch unbrauchbar, weil man keinen Druckausgleich machen kann.
> 
> Chris'OWSI'tian



Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler, was für Brillen gibts denn noch. Die Nase ist doch entweder drin oder draussen, mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es doch nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## j4ni (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Moin,

so ich war im Keller und habe geschaut wie meine Maske heißt: Visualator von Tusa, hat ein recht grosses Gesichtsfeld und passt auf ein relativ breites Gesicht ohne aber dabei zu hoch zu sein...
Meine Frau und ihr recht kleines Gesicht tauchen eine Mares x-vision liquid skin 
Nur damit ich was sinnvolles (?) beigetragen habe 
Patrick: Ich glaube was Christian meinte sind zum einen Masken wo die Nase quasi mit hinter Glass ist - so die klassische Cousteau/Hans Hass-Brille und zum anderen eher in richtung Schwimmbrille wo die Nase nicht unter dem Gummi der Maske steckt. Ist allerdings nur ne Theorie :g


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler, was für Brillen gibts denn noch. Die Nase ist doch entweder drin oder draussen, mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es doch nicht |kopfkrat


Vom Prinzip her solche: http://cgi.ebay.de/TAUCHERBRILLE-TAUCHBRILLE-Kinder-neuwertig-/180589803499
Steht zwar dabei "für Kinder", aber die würde ich nichtmal einem AK empfehlen.
Den besten Tipp den man geben kann, ist der, dass Du die Maske *unbedingt* anprobieren solltest, weil sonst selbst Flachwassertauchgänge keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Na super, wenn er eine Rute sucht soll er dann ins Angelgeschäft,
> für Kosmetik zum Kosmetiker und für eine Brille zum Optiker #t
> 
> Vorher ein paar Grundinfos über einen Thread zu bekommen kann schon hilfreich sein. Mich würde es auch Interesieren was gute Taucherbrillen kosten und an welche Modelle man sich halten kann. Kaufen muss ich sie dann ja nicht unbedingt im Netz
> ...



Tach,
Kein Grund so feindselig zu werden...

Jeder Hersteller von Tauchsportartikeln hat vernünftige Masken im Programm. Klar bekommst Du auch Modelle mit getemperten und entspiegelten Gläsern (ich hab ne Atomic) - diese machen aber nur zum Gucken absolut keinen Sinn. Vom Grundsatz her sind daher die Standardmodelle von Cressi, Aqualung, Mares, etc. pp. gleichwertig und in etwa auch gleichpreisig.
Worin sie sich jedoch unterscheiden ist Form und Größe - ebenso wie die menschlichen Gesichter! 
Daher ist es nahezu unmöglich zu sagen "nimm diese oder jene"... Sie muss ganz einfach passen, bzw. auf dem eigenen Gesicht dicht halten. Daher kommt man zwangsweise nicht im ein Anprobieren herum - es sei denn natürlich man kauft gern zweimal...


----------



## colognecarp (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Tach,
> Kein Grund so feindselig zu werden...



Sollte auch nicht so rüber kommen, hat nur irgendwie gepasst. Kann mir vieleicht einer einen Tip geben wie die Brille nicht so beschlägt unter Wasser, ausser seinen Speichel großflächig in der Brille zu verteilen ? Das bringt auch nur bedingt etwas


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Sollte auch nicht so rüber kommen, hat nur irgendwie gepasst. Kann mir vieleicht einer einen Tip geben wie die Brille nicht so beschlägt unter Wasser, ausser seinen Speichel großflächig in der Brille zu verteilen ? Das bringt auch nur bedingt etwas



Es gibt so Mittel zu kaufen... dann musst halt wieder was kaufen und mitnehmen -> wär mir zu doof.


Ansonsten halt: Reinspucken - verteilen und leicht auswaschen. 

Es geht hier nicht drum einen "Grünen" vor die Glotzbebbel zu setzen, sondern die Scheibe einfach mit etwas Speichel zu benetzen. Klingt komisch, aber funzt.
Ist meiner Meinung nicht eklig und hat sich millionenfach bewährt.

mfg Kretzer

ps: sorry dass ich deine Frage damit nicht richtig beantwortet habe...


----------



## colognecarp (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Das Ding ist halt das die Scheibe nach kurzer Zeit immer wieder beschlägt, das ist schon Nervig wenn man einen ganzen Tag ein Gewässer abtaucht. Ich will nicht alle 5 min. in die Brille sabbeln, ich hab schon öffter deshalb abgebrochen weil es mir einfach zu blöd wurde


----------



## jens_z (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

als ich noch moped gefahren bin hatte ich ähnliche probleme mit meinem helm. im winter oder an regnerischen tagen und geschlossenem visier ist die sicht schnell bei 0. habe von einem bekannten den tip bekommen mein visier von innen mit spüli-wasser auszuwaschen. die feuchte fläche einfach luftrocknen und fertig. funzt super, hält allerdings nicht ewig und sollte regelmäßig wiedrholt werden.
weiss nicht, ob man das 1:1 aufs tauchen übertragen kann aber einen versuch ist es wert...


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich hab schon oft das gleiche Problem gehabt. Besonders bei kaltem Wasser...


Hab grad mal kurz gegoogelt: Anscheinend ist das Problem bei neuen Taucherbrillen besonders gravierend. 
Was anscheinend hilft ist folgendes:

Brille mit Zahnpasta einschmieren und einreiben.


Ich denke mal durch die kleinen Schleifpartikel bekommst du eine leicht aufgeraute Glasoberfläche, auf der dann die Winkel der Wassertröpfchen viel kleiner wird (Gegenteil von Lotuseffekt). Bzw. du hast einfach eine ganz dünne aber !parallele! Wasserschicht zu deiner Glasscheibe.


mfg Kretzer


ps: Klarspühler (der die Oberflächenspannung vom Wasser vermindert) müsste eigentlich auch funktionieren, aber passt auf eure Augen auf.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Da lob ich mir das Gerätetauchen. Maske unter Wasser abnehmen, wieder Aufsetzen, Ausblasen und gut is.
Bei den relativ kurzen Apnoetauchgängen sollte reinspucken ausreichend sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ne Taucherbrille würde ich auch nur im Laden kaufen, die ist wie eine Stipprute.
Man muss sie befingern und ausprobieren, ehe man sie kauft.
Im Wesentlichen ist, der schon angesprochene Sitz wichtig, denn was nutzt ne Brille, die nicht richtig sitzt, in Folge dessen Wasser reinläuft oder man nach zehn Minuten schmerzhafte Druckstellen unter der Nase, an den Augenbögen etc. bekommt.
Wer komplett, ein nahezu absolutes Durchschnittsgesicht mit Durchschnittskopfform hat, der kann theoretisch auch mit einer 0815 Brille, aus dem Discounter, glücklich werden, aber wer hat das schon und ist sich dessen bewusst.
Ist der Kopf schmäler als die Norm oder hat man ein Vollmondgesicht, ist es mit dem Sitz der 0815- Brille auch schon vorbei, die ist dann meist 1a undicht.:v 
Entsprechende Brillen gibt es zudem auch mit Sehstärkekorrektur(zwar ohne Achsenkorrektur, aber mit den gängigen Dioptrienwerten für Weit- und Kurzsichtigkeit) untersch. Farbfiltern usw., alles nur eine Preisfrage.
Wenn es nur darum geht, die Brille für gelegentliche Sightseingtouren unter Wasser zu nutzen, reicht darauf zu achten, dass sie wirklich schmerzfrei sitzt und dicht ist.
Das Glasmaterial, Gewicht der Brille usw. sind dann nicht wirklich wichtig, das ist eher interessant für Gerätetaucherei und für beruflich Tauchende.(Großaquarienputzer, Unterwasserarbeiter, Gewässerökologen, Kampftaucher etc.)
Gegen das Beschlagen hilft z.B. das Mittelchen "Rain X" das eigentlich für Autoscheiben und Kfz- spiegel gedacht ist und dort das Beschlagen verhindern soll.
Den Tipp mit der Zahnpasta würde ich mal ganz schnell vergessen.
Das kann je nach Art der Zahnpasta, voll daneben gehen, mit dem Resultat, dass man bei entsprechendem Lichteinfall nix mehr sieht, die Brille nur noch für die Tonne taugt.


----------



## j4ni (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Moin,

bei mir hat es gut geholfen mit der Zahnpaste - war natürlich keine mit Whitening Effekt und was weiß ich, sondern eine "normale" (was heißt das bei Zahnpasta heute noch?!?) weiße ohne jegliche Zugaben von Wundermitteln. Und damit dann in der ersten Nacht die Gläser eingerieben am nächsten Tag abgewaschen und gut ist. (Habe natürlich keine B-Probe ohne Zahnpasta, so dass es auch komplett ohne gegangen wäre...Also wie immer ohne Gewähr!) Und dann vor jedem TG rein spucken, auswischen und durchschauen. Dazu noch zwei Sachen:

Ein Tauchlehrer den ich auf so "Anti-Beschlag-Mittelchen" angesprochen hatte, meinte trocken: "Klar kannste kaufen, hilft genauso wie deine Spucke aber wenn du lieber 5 Euro für 100ml Fremdspucke ausgeben willst..."

And of course you know what they say in England: The greener, the cleaner


----------



## colognecarp (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



j4ni schrieb:


> aber wenn du lieber 5 Euro für 100ml Fremdspucke ausgeben willst...



Wie stelle ich mir denn den Arbeitsalltag des Herstellers vor 

Nagut, schön das wir mal drüber geredet haben, ich denke mal nicht das ich dieses Jahr noch eine Schnorcheltour mache, aber ich werde mal Spüli und Zahnpast probieren. Das ist auch immer im Haus und auch am Wasser greifbar

Gruß
Patrick
#h


----------



## Snowpro (25. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Also meine Brille ist von Plaza, hat glaub ich mit Schnorchel 5 Euro gekostet und tut ihren Dienst. Kann man natürlich auf dem Foto nicht aufsetzen weil nicht Nash oder Trakker drauf steht... 8o)
Manman...manchmal verstehe ich warum wir Carphunter so unbeliebt sind...


----------



## Carphunter-SL (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und nützlichen Tipps. #6


Werde wohl die nächsten Tage mal in ein Tauchgeschäft gehen und mich hinsichtlich eines Models, wie ihr schon empfohlen habt, beraten lassen.


Da ich das ganze Thema, rund ums Suchen von Spots und generell das Tauchen in den selbst befischten Gewässern, recht interessant finde, würde ich gerne damit dieser Thread nich "stirbt'' mal wissen was ihr schon so alles interessantes unter Wasser entdecken konntet und wie bzw ob es euch bei eurer Angellei geholfen hat. 

Und was Ihr halt generell schon für positive bzw negative Erfahrungen mit dem Tauchen an euren Gewässern gemacht habt.


MfG

Sascha #h


----------



## Sterni01 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich schnorchel viel in der Ostsee, da mir die Binnengewässer im Sommer zu trübe sind !
Benutzen tue ich dafür eine Brille und Schnorchel aus dem Discounter. Im Tauchshop waren mir die Sachen echt zu teuer !

Es ist schon aufregend, was man alles unter Wasser so sehen kann. Besonders beeindruckend finde ich, wenn die großen Meeräschen an einem vorbeischwimmen !


----------



## colognecarp (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Mir ist mal als ich die Montage rausgetaucht habe ein dicker Graser mit guten Speed auf mein Gesicht zu geschwommen und kurz davor abgedreht, da ist mir fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, war aber ein Geiles erlebniss :l


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

gibts sowas nicht von Fox o.ä. ???
ne Spezial-Karpfenbrille ?  hätte ich ja nun vermutet......


----------



## Michael_05er (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Schon mal probiert, nach dem Zähneputzen in die Brille zu spucken? Müsste ja mordsmäßig helfen :q

Ich bin nur Gelegenheits-Urlaubs-Schnorchler und mit einem einfachen Set gut zurechtgekommen. Einziger Fehler der Brille: Durchsichtiges Gummi. Das hat Lichteinfall von der Seite und daher Spiegelungen auf der Innenseite des Brillenglases zur Folge und nervt echt. Vor dem nächsten Urlaub wird eine neue mit blickdichtem Gummi gekauft. Sowas merkt man im Laden leider nicht...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## marcus7 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Mir ist mal als ich die Montage rausgetaucht habe ein dicker Graser mit guten Speed auf mein Gesicht zu geschwommen und kurz davor abgedreht, da ist mir fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, war aber ein Geiles erlebniss :l



Mir hat mal im trüben Wasser ein Amur nen Schwanzschlag auf die Maske gegeben, das hat gescheppert kann ich sagen|bigeyes.

Ich benutze Maske von Mares=zufrieden.

Solange man keinen totalen Quadratschädel hat sollten die gängigen Modelle passen, denk ich.

Mit anprobieren ist man natürlich auf der sicheren Seite und wenn man noch Hobby-Taucher ist macht das schon Sinn.

Aber zum Gelegenheitsschnorcheln wäre ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auf die Idee gekommen eine Maske anzuprobieren, bevor ich sie kaufe.

mfg


----------



## Carphunter-SL (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Mir ist mal als ich die Montage rausgetaucht habe ein dicker Graser mit guten Speed auf mein Gesicht zu geschwommen und kurz davor abgedreht, da ist mir fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, war aber ein Geiles erlebniss :l





Boar, heftig.... Ich bin ja mal gespannt was ich dann nächstes Jahr so erlebe =)


----------



## Carphunter-SL (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Habe gerade mal ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert und bin auf eine interessante Alternative zum Tauchen gestoßen und zwar gibt es da das so genannte Aquascope...

Was haltet ihr davon? Hat einer viellecht so ein Teil, sogar schon in gebrauch?

Bis zu welcher Tiefe kann ich den damit überhaupt was sehen, ca?

Und ist es echt eine Altanative zum Tauchen oder sagt ihr ''tauch lieber da siehste mehr?''


Da bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt auf die Antworten. #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Sowas hatten wir bis vor einigen Jahren zum Bootsfischen im Einsatz, aber es dann nicht mehr eingesetzt. Das Teil wird von der Wasseroberfläche aus genutzt und wenn man nur 2m weit sieht, dann bringt es gar nichts wenn das Wasser tiefer ist.
Eine Alternative zum Tauchen ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## strawinski (26. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

kauf dir lieber ne unterwasserkamera..so eine, wo man an die angel hängt..da wirste auch nicht nass und siehst vor allem die karpfen...


----------



## colognecarp (27. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



strawinski schrieb:


> kauf dir lieber ne unterwasserkamera..so eine, wo man an die angel hängt..da wirste auch nicht nass und siehst vor allem die karpfen...



Kennst du da eine Günstige ?


----------



## strawinski (27. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

ich muß gestehen, ich bin diesem Thema auch verfallen. weil das ist ne feine sache. karpfenangler benutzen es, um zu sehen ob die bollies gut liegen und fisch da ist..... außerdem finde ich es eh echt reizvoll da unten zu sehen. Hier


----------



## colognecarp (27. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Super sache, ich bin davon ausgegangen das die teurer sind. Hast du diese im gebrauch ? Mich würde interessieren wie die mit den schlecht sichtverhältnissen in der Tiefe klar kommt. Das Teil ist doch wohl besser als jedes Echolot |rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (27. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

schau mal bitte bei youtube oder so, da gibts ein paar unterwasservideos wo die karpfen rangehen....klar ne batterie muß mit ran. aber ein echolot ist ja genauso schwer......wenn man bedenkt, was man mit ner angel an stellen beobachten kann, wo die raubfische stehen odr wirkliche fischschwärme........außerdem..fische beobachten ohne nass zu werden ist ne feine sache...


----------



## colognecarp (27. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ja die Möglichkeiten sind schon abgefahren, kleine Krautlöscher ausmachen, untewasserhindernisse ausfindig machen, Kannten genau unter die Lupe nehmen etz. und das auch wenn das Wetter das Schnorcheln nicht zu lässt


----------



## fishing heiko (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Hi,
also, als staatlich geprüfter Tauchlehrer kann ich dir folgenden Tipp geben.
1. Gute Brillen findest du mittlerweile auch im "normalem" Sportgeschäft, wie z.B Declathon e.c. (weit unter 50 €).
2.Sie müssen auf jeden Fall Sicherheitsglas besitzen.
3.Sie müssen einen doppelten Dichtrand haben.
3.Sie darf nicht drücken. (Oft ist der Nasenerker zu klein, b.z.w die Nase zu groß.
4.Keine Maske kaufen, die nicht vorher anprobiert wurde.
5.Ob 2 getrännte Gläser oder 1 Glas ist Geschmacksache.

Zum anprobieren folgende vorgehensweise:

Maske aufs Gesicht ohne Maskenband über den Kopf!
Durch die Nase einatmen. Die Maske muss sich ansaugen, und darf keine Luft ziehen. Man darf sie unter Vakuum nur schlecht vom Gesicht ziehen können.
(Achtung Haare u. Bart können den Test negativ beeinflussen).

Viel Erfolg

Heiko


----------



## Carphunter-SL (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



fishing heiko schrieb:


> Hi,
> also, als staatlich geprüfter Tauchlehrer kann ich dir folgenden Tipp geben.
> 1. Gute Brillen findest du mittlerweile auch im "normalem" Sportgeschäft, wie z.B Declathon e.c. (weit unter 50 €).
> 2.Sie müssen auf jeden Fall Sicherheitsglas besitzen.
> ...





Super Tips,

Danke dafür!!! #6


----------



## colognecarp (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ist doch noch einiges zusammen gekommen, jetzt bin ich wirklich am überlegen ob ich mir die Kamara holen soll, versuch macht klug und ich denke das sich die auch gut wieder verkaufen lässt

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Carphunter-SL (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich denke auch das diese Kamera sich lohnt.


Aber ich denke, auch das du sie wenn du sie dir gekauft und einige male getestet hast, nicht mehr abgeben wirst. :vik:



gruß

Sascha


----------



## colognecarp (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich hab auch grade zugeschlagen, jetzt gibt es keinen weg mehr zurück |supergri


----------



## strawinski (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

also ich gratuliere euch für die entscheidung und ich hoffe, das ihr uns mit ein paar filmchen beglückt...


----------



## colognecarp (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Naja ich weis nicht ob man damit aufnehmen kann, dafür wäre sie auch nicht primär gedacht. ich glaub das man dafür einen extra recorder anschließen muss, ob ich darauf bock habe mich da auch noch drum zu kümmern weis ich nicht. Muss ja auch alles ohne Steckdose funktionieren, Usb hat das Teil leider nicht also reden wir schon von alter schwerer technik, mal sehen, erst muss das hier bei mir im Wohnzimmer stehen |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Entweder mittels Grabber und nem Notebook aufzeichnen, oder eine Videokamera mit AV-Eingang zur Aufzeichnung nutzen. Klappt beides ganz gut, wobei die Qualität natürlich überschaubar bleibt - zumindest wenn man den heutigen HD-Standard gewohnt ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



> ich muß gestehen, ich bin diesem Thema auch verfallen. weil das ist ne feine sache. karpfenangler benutzen es, um zu sehen ob die bollies gut liegen und fisch da ist..... außerdem finde ich es eh echt reizvoll da unten zu sehen. Hier



Mich würde das auch interessieren wie es Unterwasser abgeht.
Aber auf 20m angel ich nunmal nicht. wie würdet ihr das machen ?
Gibt es denn verlängerungskabel dazu ?? Oder macht ihr einfach ne Futterstelle und schaut zu wie die Karpfen sich voll fressen ?!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Carphunter-SL (28. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Ich denke das man das Kabel ohne Probleme auf die gewünschte Länge bekommt. Sollte kein Problem sein.

Ist halt nur die frage, ob du 200m Kabel mit zum Wasser schleppen willst :vik:


----------



## strawinski (29. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

hier sowas oder sowas


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Also in einen von meinem Hausgewässer bräuchte ich schon mindestens 200m:m
Könnte aber ne teuere Sache werden ..

gruß


----------



## colognecarp (29. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*

Mir ist das nicht so wichtig das ich den Karpfen zugucken kann wie sie an meinem Köder rum lutschen. Mir mir geht es darum das ich meine Spots besser unter die Lupe nehmen kann, mein Gewässer ist stark verkrautet, mein Ziel ist es die kleinen löcher zu finden. Mit dem Echolot und der klopferei ist das ja immer so eine "geht so" sache. Mit einer Kamera mal kurz runter zu gucken ist natürlich Traumhaft 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



> Mit einer Kamera mal kurz runter zu gucken ist das natürlich Traumhaft



so hab ich auch noch nicht überlegt#6
wäre dann auch eine bessere Idee.


----------



## Tino (29. November 2010)

*AW: Taucherbrille fürs Karpfenangeln!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Masken bei denen die Nase in der Maske ist, taugen nichts, weil sich durch den Druck unter Wasser das Glas der Maske an die Nase drückt. Masken bei denen die Nase frei ist sind auch unbrauchbar, weil man keinen Druckausgleich machen kann.
> 
> 
> Chris'OWSI'tian



Wenn du dein eigenes Posting nochmal in aller Ruhe liest,wird dir vielleicht was auffallen!?!?|kopfkrat

Lässt du deine Nase in der Hosentasche???

Welche Maske soll man denn nun nehmen,und wo bleibt dann bitte die Nase???

Denn in der Maske taugt nichts und ausserhalb der Maske auch nun wieder nicht.
|wavey:


----------

